# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  lính mới

## thuylong1310

chào các anh chị, em là sinh viên năm nhất
e muốn học về máy in CNC mà chưa biết bắt đầu từ đâu, anh , chị nào có tài liệu bắt đầu cho người mới học cho e xin được không ạ?

----------


## Gamo

Máy in CNC là máy gì vậy em?

----------

